# Wp-Team Ladies only - sofanordwand(2010)- wer macht mit?



## trhaflhow (27. September 2010)

Hallo

Wir: Votec tox, Christina und ich suchen noch 2 Mitstreiterinnen für den winterpokal (2010/2011)

Was wir im letzten(winterpokal)Jahr so getrieben haben und wer wir sind könnt ihr ja hier nachlesen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=427862

Also auf geht's der Wp.sorgt wirklich dafür, dass man im Winter etwas weniger auf der faulen Haut liegt


----------



## Echinopsis (28. September 2010)

Moin,

bin auch wieder dabei, auch wenn ich im Moment eigentlich noch nicht an den Winter denken möchte. Ein bisschen "goldener Oktober" wäre jetzt noch nett. Am Sonntag steht der letzte Marathon der Saison auf dem Plan.

MfG Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (3. Oktober 2010)

Supi
Dann fehlt uns noch eine Lady


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (4. Oktober 2010)

Hier  Da mach ich doch mit!

@Cristina: Der Skidmannlauf geht klar?!?


----------



## trhaflhow (4. Oktober 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen dann sind wir ja komplett
Werde Gina bei Gelegenheit bitten das "wer macht mit" im Fred Name zu ändern


----------



## trhaflhow (17. Oktober 2010)

HALLO
ANMELDEN

Team gegründet
Name : Ladies only - Sofanordwand
Bin noch bis Montag Abend hier, dann für eine Woche am Gardasee
Also nicht nervös werden, wenn ich jemand nicht gleich bestätige
Lg Andrea


----------



## isali (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
sehe ich das richtig, dass ihr keinen Platz mehr frei habt? 
LG Isa


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. Oktober 2010)

isali schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> sehe ich das richtig, dass ihr keinen Platz mehr frei habt?
> LG Isa


 
Sorry, so ist es! Tut mir leid, wenn ich mich dazwischen gedrängelt habe, du warst letztes Jahr schon im Team. Bin davon ausgegangen, das du schon bescheid wustest.


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Oktober 2010)

Oh, ist es schon wieder soweit, die Anmeldung läuft?! Ich bin im Moment so selten im I-Net unterwegs und bekomme nicht viel mit.
Dann muß ich wohl bald wieder den Renner und die Rolle ins Arbeitszimmer vor die Glotze schleppen, damit wenigstens ein paar Pünktchen zusammen kommen.

MfG Tine


----------



## isali (20. Oktober 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Sorry, so ist es! Tut mir leid, wenn ich mich dazwischen gedrängelt habe, du warst letztes Jahr schon im Team. Bin davon ausgegangen, das du schon bescheid wustest.



Ja, ich wusste bescheid und wollte nicht. Ist meine eigene Schuld. Mist, wo komme ich denn jetzt unter?


----------



## Triathletin007 (20. Oktober 2010)

isali schrieb:


> Ja, ich wusste bescheid und wollte nicht. Ist meine eigene Schuld. Mist, wo komme ich denn jetzt unter?


 
Gründe doch einfach ein eigenes Team!

Dann wären wir ja schon zu zweit!

Um mich mal ein wenig vorzustellen:

Bin eigentlich Triathletin, gehe auf die 40 Lenze zu  und möchte über den Winter eine gute Grundlage für meine kommende Saison legen, wo mein Hauptziel eine weitere Hawaii- Teilnahme sein wird.

Auf der Straße macht mir keiner mehr was vor, aber mit dem MTB- da bin ich Neuling. Jetzt steht da so ein komisches Teil mit stark profilierten Reifen u. Scheibenbremse vorne und hinten neben meinem Zeitfahrrad rum und will gefahren werden.

Bis Ende Oktober verläuft noch meine Saisonpause für 2010. Danach werde ich mein neues MTB quälen.

Grüße an alle Mädels

Nicole!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (21. Oktober 2010)

hallo ihr 2,

ich wäre auch dabei. habe z.zt. kaum zeit fürs www, deswegen auch noch kein team. wie schaut's, wir wären jetzt schon zu dritt.

lg speciallady


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man sich einfach mal durch die ganzen Teams wühlt sind da auch noch einige (Lady) Teams die nicht vollständig sind. Wäre doch schade, wenn es richtig los geht und so viele Teams nicht voll besetzt sind!


----------



## trhaflhow (22. Oktober 2010)

Aber Hallo kaum hat man mal ne Woche kein Internet ist hier was los

Sorry isali aber ich hab dich gefragt und du wolltest nicht.
Hab gerade dem wunsch deiner pm entsprochen. Viel Spaß. 

Turbo Huhnchen  ..ist alles ok bist voll dabei
Jetzt wart ich noch auf Christina. 
Wo treibt die sich denn rum?????


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. Oktober 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Jetzt wart ich noch auf Christina.
> Wo treibt die sich denn rum?????


 
Bestimmt noch im Urlaubsstress, die freien Tage nutzen 

Cristina, wie war´s im Vinschgau? Hoffentlich heile zurück!?!?!


----------



## isali (22. Oktober 2010)

hey, 
ja, ich weiß, dass ich nicht wollte. macht nix. bin jetzt untergekommen, bei den bikeshreddern. 
viel spaß euch allen beim punktesammeln!


----------



## trhaflhow (22. Oktober 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Bestimmt noch im Urlaubsstress, die freien Tage nutzen
> 
> Cristina, wie war´s im Vinschgau? Hoffentlich heile zurück!?!?!



Was Christina auch..
Ich dachte nur ich sei im urlaubsstress


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (29. Oktober 2010)

So, werde wies ausschaut am Montag schonmal im bayerischen wald Punkte sammeln.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (31. Oktober 2010)

Wir sind vollständig, es kann losgehen


----------



## trhaflhow (15. Februar 2011)

HALLO Echinopsis Tine
HALLO Christina


Lebt nich wer?
Punkte?
Winterpokal!!
Da war doch war


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Februar 2011)

Genau, wie gehts Euch?
Ist hoffentlich nix passiert?
Von Christina gabs noch eine Weihnachts-SMS.
Wo seid Ihr?


----------



## Votec Tox (28. März 2011)

Wollt ich doch gerade meine Singletrailtour Heute Abend eintragen - nix geht mehr - vorbei  snüff! Dachte es ginge bis zum 31.3. 
Und ich wüßte echt gern wo unsere beiden Mitstreiterinnen Tine und Christina geblieben sind? Mache mir echt Sorgen! Alles o.k. bei Euch?
Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Radeln weiterhin!
Grüße


----------



## Erster_2010er (28. März 2011)

> Einträge koennen bis zu vier Wochen (28 Tage) nachgetragen werden - mit  einer Ausnahme:
> Nach dem Ende des Winterpokals am 27.03.2011 habt ihr  noch 3 Tage Zeit, eure Einträge zu machen.
> Danach geht nichts mehr.


http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/rules

Mit Datum von gestern muss das gehen...


----------



## Votec Tox (28. März 2011)

Vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis!
Aber die Tour war natürlich Heute  
und im Regen ...
und ich motivierte mich mit dem Gedanken an den WP, da ich eben glaubte er ginge bis zum 31.März. Diese Tour kann ich natürlich nicht eintragen, macht ja auch nix.
War nur so ein wenig "Blabla" von mir, um unsere Sofanordwand mal wieder hervorzukramen 
Grüße!


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn das schöne Sonnenwetter dieses Jahr nie aufhört, der WP kommt mit "eisigen Schritten" 
Ich mache dann mal den Anfang mit den WP-Threads:
Wer macht denn dieses Jahr im Sofanordwandteam mit?

Grüße!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. Oktober 2011)

Bin wieder dabei!


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Oktober 2011)

Klasse! Ich vermute mal, daß Trhaflow auch mitmacht, dann wäre wir schon drei 
Wer von Euch würde die Teambildung in die Hand nehmen?
Ich bin Ende Okrober beruflich unterwegs und selten online, das wäre dann ungünstig dafür.
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (15. Oktober 2011)

Habe das noch nicht gemacht, werde es aber bestimmt hinbekommen. Sobald die Anmeldung möglich trage ich unser Team ein.


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Oktober 2011)

Klasse, merci!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Mädels!
Habt PN, meldet euch doch bitte mal!


----------



## Cristina (17. Oktober 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels!
> Habt PN, meldet euch doch bitte mal!



Hallo,

bin wieder dabei wenn ich darf...
Letztes Jahr war es etwas mau um mich, aber seid Harz, Gardasee und Vinschgau geht es wieder bergauf mit vielen Höhenmetern ;-)

LG Cristina


----------



## Votec Tox (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Cristina, das ist schön! Bestimmt hattest Du letzten Winter nur vergessen die Punkte einzutragen  
Habe von Trhaflow eine SMS bekommen, daß Sie auch wieder gern mitmacht, sie ist gerade in Tirol biken und nicht online.
Grüße!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. Oktober 2011)

Ladies Only - Sofanordwand 2011/2012

turbo.huhnchen
Votec Tox
trhaflhow
Cristina
ThipsyMallon ??? Bitte melde dich


----------



## trhaflhow (20. Oktober 2011)

Mache klar wieder mit
Bin aus dem Urlaub zurück


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Oktober 2011)

@ Turbo H.
Caro (Thipsy Mallon) hat mir gemailt, daß sie gern bei uns mitmacht und Dir eine PN geschickt hat.
Dann wären wir komplett 

@ trhaflow
Wollen Bilder sehen von Sonne, Bergen und RR oder MtB!


----------



## trhaflhow (20. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (20. Oktober 2011)

die Wahl der Waffen entscheidet über die Figur





Herbst am Passo Giau





kalte 3Zinnen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. Oktober 2011)

Schööööön!

Freue mich, dass wir jetzt komplett sind. Noch ist die Teambildung nicht freigeschaltet/aktiviert, werde euch aber bescheid geben, sobald ich uns als Team angemeldet habe.


----------



## ActionBarbie (24. Oktober 2011)

Habt ihr noch einen Platz frei, oder seid ihr komplett?


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Oktober 2011)

Danke der Nachfrage aber wir sind nun fünf:
- Turbohuhnchen
- trhaflhow
- Cristina
- Caro (Thipsy M.)
- und ich (Votec Tox)

Grüße!


----------

